# Moser Roth Chocs



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 17, 2018)

Lol!!! Have you got shares in them


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)




----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Lol!!! Have you got shares in them


I wish haha 
No for information I was asked about.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 17, 2018)

Well, I fancy the orange one so am going to see if Tesco stock it


----------



## grovesy (Jan 17, 2018)

They are ALDI own brand.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Jan 17, 2018)

grovesy said:


> They are ALDI own brand.




Thanks!


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Well, I fancy the orange one so am going to see if Tesco stock it


@Lucy Honeychurch 
Exclusive to Aldi Lucy.
Made especially for them by Storck a German company 
The also own a host of other brands including Wether's Originals, Riesen and Merci


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks my lovely but you didn't have to do all of them I only asked for the Single Origin plain bars!! LOL
xx


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Thanks my lovely but you didn't have to do all of them I only asked for the Single Origin plain bars!! LOL
> xx


I like to cover all my bases lol. If a job is worth doing it is worth doing well.


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 17, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> I like to cover all my bases lol. If a job is worth doing it is worth doing well.


I'll bare that in mind if I do future research for you!  x


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I'll bare that in mind if I do future research for you!  x


----------



## Amigo (Jan 17, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> Thanks my lovely but you didn't have to do all of them I only asked for the Single Origin plain bars!! LOL
> xx



Very helpful Vince. I’m spoilt for choice except the really high cocoa solid ones. Not keen on bitter.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)

Amigo said:


> Very helpful Vince. I’m spoilt for choice except the really high cocoa solid ones. Not keen on bitter.


@Amigo 
They really are not to bitter at all. I am not keen on bitter chocolate but this is very nice.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 17, 2018)

I find the 85% one quite smooth & better than Tesco's version.  But what I'm peeved about is the white choc one.  Our Aldi doesn't sell it!  I want one NOW!!!
Our Aldi has also stopped stocking the nut bars I liked.  Only about 5g carb per bar too,  Very sad.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 17, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I find the 85% one quite smooth & better than Tesco's version.  But what I'm peeved about is the white choc one.  Our Aldi doesn't sell it!  I want one NOW!!!
> Our Aldi has also stopped stocking the nut bars I liked.  Only about 5g carb per bar too,  Very sad.


The Aldi I went to actually only had a single bar of the white Mark. All alone by its likkle ownsome. I left it


----------



## Beck S (Jan 18, 2018)

I never go to Aldi, but it might be a good reason to stick my head in.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 18, 2018)

Beck S said:


> I never go to Aldi, but it might be a good reason to stick my head in.


Well worth the trip Beck S
Aldi could surprise you I found cauliflower rice there yesterday


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 18, 2018)

The very dark ones melted and whipped into double cream make a good mousse ,serve with berries if you need a little sweetness
  CAROL


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 18, 2018)

chaoticcar said:


> The very dark ones melted and whipped into double cream make a good mousse ,serve with berries if you need a little sweetness
> CAROL


I melt them and put them over strawberries and cream lol


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 18, 2018)

chaoticcar said:


> The very dark ones melted and whipped into double cream make a good mousse ,serve with berries if you need a little sweetness
> CAROL


I like the sound of the mouse Carol, how do you melt them?


----------



## Beck S (Jan 18, 2018)

I think the microwave is the best way to melt chocolate - it's certainly a quicker way to do it.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 18, 2018)

Beck S said:


> I think the microwave is the best way to melt chocolate - it's certainly a quicker way to do it.


Silly me !!! I didn't think of that..been putting them in a cup inside the steamer lol Such an idiot I am at times


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 18, 2018)

Just be careful when microwaving chocolate.  It can burn easily, so do it in stages.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 18, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Just be careful when microwaving chocolate.  It can burn easily, so do it in stages.


Thanks for the advice Mark I am gonig to try it tonight but just mix it with some double cream to make like a choc cream without whipping it and tghem pour over me strawbs lol


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 18, 2018)

@Vince I promise that I have never melted a   mouse
  CAROL


----------



## Naty (Jan 18, 2018)

I hope I like 'em...!


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 18, 2018)

Naty said:


> I hope I like 'em...!View attachment 6431


You will I love them the highest carb one is the Orange Mousse, the Sour Cherry and Chilli is delicious, the caramel a little sweet. Your pic looks like my cupboard lol


----------



## Naty (Jan 18, 2018)

I had been following this thread with interest but thinking that I didn't have an Aldi nearby... THEN I remembered that I have to drive straight past one when going on a course work sent me on! 

So I went in on the way home tonight.  They had a lot!


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 18, 2018)

Naty said:


> I had been following this thread with interest but thinking that I didn't have an Aldi nearby... THEN I remembered that I have to drive straight past one when going on a course work sent me on!
> 
> So I went in on the way home tonight.  They had a lot!


----------



## Naty (Jan 18, 2018)

We just had a sea salt bar apiece - very good indeed


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 19, 2018)

Naty said:


> We just had a sea salt bar apiece - very good indeed



And very reasonably priced


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 19, 2018)

I FOUND THE WHITE CHOCCY MOUSE ONE!  They had loads hidden behind the other flavours.  Will try a bar tonight.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 19, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> I FOUND THE WHITE CHOCCY MOUSE ONE!  They had loads hidden behind the other flavours.  Will try a bar tonight.


They do 2 White choccy ones @Mark Parrott  the MOUSE one and a Vanilla one I found this morning. Actually had it in my sweaty palm but decided I have enough in my cupboard.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 19, 2018)

chaoticcar said:


> @Vince I promise that I have never melted a   mouse
> CAROL


LOL @Kaylz usually catches me out with my fat fingers lol


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 19, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> LOL @Kaylz usually catches me out with my fat fingers lol


OHHH WELL DONE! A whole piece typed out and spelt correctly  x


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 19, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> OHHH WELL DONE! A whole piece typed out and spelt correctly  x


LOL I am roaring laughing here LOL


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 19, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> LOL I am roaring laughing here LOL


I know I'm a tad cheeky but hey that's my charm! HAHA x


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 19, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I know I'm a tad cheeky but hey that's my charm! HAHA x


Scottish lassies have charm? I learn something new each and every day.


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 19, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> OHHH WELL DONE! A whole piece typed out and spelt correctly  x


@Kaylz 
By the way I thought SPELT was a type of baking flour. I am sure you mean SPELLED but maybe I am incorrect lol


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 19, 2018)

@Vince_UK you are correct but I'm currently flicking back and forth between here and recipes etc so there's a few things been deleted due to seeing and typing then realising what I've done!  x


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 19, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> @Vince_UK you are correct but I'm currently flicking back and forth between here and recipes etc so there's a few things been deleted due to seeing and typing then realising what I've done!  x


PATHETIC EXCUSE


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 19, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> PATHETIC EXCUSE


It is actually the truth, looking at bar recipes etc but not finding much of interest at the moment x


----------



## Vince_UK (Jan 19, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> It is actually the truth, looking at bar recipes etc but not finding much of interest at the moment x


I though all the bar recipes up there were in Sauchiehall Street.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jan 19, 2018)

I've only just noticed this thread and, coincidentally, bought some of this stuff at Aldi today. I always get dark 75% cocoa chocolate as it usually has quite low carb content and it is impossible to pig out on because a couple of squares is about as much as I can manage in one go. I also like the way that it is packaged into five mini choc bars.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jan 19, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> They do 2 White choccy ones @Mark Parrott  the MOUSE one and a Vanilla one I found this morning. Actually had it in my sweaty palm but decided I have enough in my cupboard.


Bought both.  One for me & one for wifey.


----------



## Wirrallass (Jan 24, 2018)

Kaylz said:


> I'll bare that in mind if I do future research for you!  x


I spotted it K ~ _bare? _Did you mean _bear?  x_


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 24, 2018)

We don't want members running bare round Aldi !
   CAROL


----------



## Kaylz (Jan 24, 2018)

chaoticcar said:


> We don't want members running bare round Aldi !
> CAROL


Well I don't know the guys at Lidl have never complained  (joking of course lol) x


----------

